# colgado bajo la nieve



## peppobk

Comment-on dirait en français "colgado bajo la nieve"?
bonjour
Peppo


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Je propose: "Perché sous la neige".

Un Saludo.


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola:

Colgado en el sentido de sepultado podemos traducirlo por enterré ou enseveli. Así podríamos decir enterré sous la neige.

Perché es la traducción de colgado sobre y no bajo. Un pájaro colgado de la rama de un árbol: un oiseau perché sur la branche d'un arbre.

Saludos


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Je pensais à quelqu'un perché sur un arbre plein de neige.

Un Saludo.


----------



## peppobk

"Ensevelir", me parece más correcto. pero me suena otra palabra, pero debía ser quebecoise...
qué tal "coulé sous la neige"?


----------



## Isabel-fr

Nunca he oído esta expresión *coulé sous la neige* para decir enterrado bajo la nieve pero espera que algún nativo nos lo confirme.

La expresión que conozco es _crouler sous (le poids de)_ _la neige_: hundirse, desplomarse por el peso de la nieve.

Saludos
Saludos


----------



## yserien

.......soudain furent les paras,un gamin perché sur les epaules de son père les vit venir et s'écria : les paras !!! (Compte rendu d'un défilé dans les Champs Elysées d'après un journal de l'époque)


----------



## yserien

Marcos Zorrilla, ¿En que quedamos "sur o sous" ?


----------



## marcoszorrilla

...Sur l'arbre et sous la neige.... c'est parfaitement compatible, n'est-ce pas?


Un Saludo.


----------



## yserien

Absulument pas. Compatibilité non admise. C'est ne pas la même chose être sur la neige ou être sous la neige. Dans le premier cas tu est debout sur la neige en train de te promener ou faire du sky, dans le deuxième tu est mort,enterré par la neige.Saludos


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Bon écoutez, si je suis perché sur un arbre et il est en train de neiger, je crois qu'il est  bien possible  de dire que je suis  perché sur un arbre et sous la neige.

Un Saludo.


----------



## yserien

oui, si vous voulez.


----------



## Anthos

Sí, una buena discusión, pero... ¿me puede alguien decir qué significa: "colgado bajo la nieve"? ¿Colgado de algún sitio mientras nieva? ¿Fumado viendo caer la nieve? ¿Enamorado hasta los tuétanos bajo la romántica nieve?
Es que por más que lo intento no lo pesco. Un saludo. Hasta ahora.


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Athos:

Muy bueno tu comentario.

Me parece que en la pregunta de peppok hay una traducción del catalán que ha dado lugar a confusión. El sentido de colgado en catalán es sepultado o enterrado. De hecho cuando le he dado la primera respuesta no he caído en ello, sólo he pensado que bajo la nieve tenía que ser enterrado, además perché sous la neige no me sonaba bien.

Tengo que confesarte que la opción enamorado hasta los tuétanos bajo la romántica nieve me gusta (siempre que sea con un buen abrigo) 

Saludos


----------



## yserien

Ahora se dice "estar colgado,que algo se colgó" cuando no "baja una película,una canción en la red. En este sentido pertenece al jargón en uso.Haría falta más explicaciones.


----------



## Anthos

Hola Isabel y compañía:
Sí, es cierto, puede ser el "colgat" del català en el sentido de "enterrat" o "enterrosat", esto es, cubierto por la tierra, las cenizas, etc...
P.D.: en ciertas ocasiones, hasta el abrigo sobra.
A bientôt.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Naturalmente con esta última aclaración ya no procede la palabra "perché", incluso yo había pensado en la posiblidad de "accroché", quizás un alpinista colgado de  un muro mientras nevaba.

Ahora ya no hay caso y creo que *enseveli *o *enterré*, queda perfecto.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Anthos

Pero que conste que entonces el título del hilo debería ser: "*enterrado o hundido en la nieve*", porque si no, el que no domine la lengua de Verdaguer se va a quedar más colgado que Bob Marley.
Salut et bonne nuit.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

También hay que tener en cuenta y yo llegué a pensar esta posibilidad pero al final la descarté, que colgado en español también tiene el sentido figurado de dejar tirado a alguien o quedarse tirado.

Me dejó colgado.

Un Saludo.


----------



## peppobk

Vaya, pues debe ser eso, una mala traducción del catalán. perdón por el lío.
lo añadiré a mi diccionario personal de barbarismos: rachola, plegar (del trabajo), fuego a tierra...

Me quedaré con enseveli.

Peppo


----------

